# Ace's first home theater room completed



## ace24 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its been about 9 months since I completed my first entertainment / home theater room. I use to have a profile on this website but I just started another as I couldn't find any of my infomation. The rundown on the room is that I bought my first home about 2 years ago. It is approximately 1,560 sqft and had a room on the back that if memory serves me right was about 17ft wide and 14 ft deep....this room is also about 2/3rds made up of huge bay windows! This being my first entertainment room and being the first home I have ever owned I was on a budget but more than anything did not want to do any construction on the room or permanent changes. I ended up decided on making the room feel like any other room in the house as well and did not go the dedicated traditional black, grey, riser, theater look. My total price after I had everything done ended up I think $6,100. I felt pretty good about spending the money considering I can literally remove everything out of the room except the paint and carpet......seeing the price of these LED Tv's I could have easily spend the same amount of money on a nice reciever and LED TV. I play zero games on my setup and have logged 1,082 hours worth of movies since I finished it in November of 2010. Please see the list below of items that I used in the build and I will take some pictures as well to post
"Mitsubishi H3800 DLP Projector"
"Elite 120" Fixed Frame Screen"
"Polk Audio Monitor 70 Towers"
"Polk Audio Monitor 30 Surrounds"
"Polk Audio Center Channel"
"Klipsch 12" Sub"
"Pioneer Receiver...actually forgot the model but its the newer series with wireless BT and iphone hook ups"
"Painted the Ceiling a dark Mocha Brown"
"Painted the trim a desert khaki"
"Painted walls a shade of brown between ceiling and trim"
"Hung Black out curtains and then Designer Curtains over them for a full black out effect"
"Had new 3 shade of brown California Shag Carpet laid"
"Purchased PS3"
"Have all AV equipment sitting a black glass 3 level stack wall mount rack"
"Ran all speaker wire under exisitng carpet using flat wire"
"Purchased "game" chair and then a brown leather sectional that can hold 3-4 people"
"Dark low profile Ceiling Fan"
"3 Posters that include Dark Knight / Predators & a customer huge Terminator poster"
"Lutron Maestro Wireless Dimmers with Pico to control recessed lighting.....use 8 degree lamps for down lighting"


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome back.
I hope you are going to post some pics as well. :T


Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds good but I agree on with the pics. Did you get a Pio VSX-1020K?


----------



## ace24 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jasonpctech said:


> Sounds good but I agree on with the pics. Did you get a Pio VSX-1020K?


No I ended up going cheap went with the VSX-920 which I bought in August of 2010. I know it has the ipod connection and believe it has the bluetooth option as well. I was on pioneers website earlier and it looks like the new version have the ipad option...don't think mine does. Being my first receiver its fine....probably doesn't push the wattage it says but the picture looks rather good and the sound is okay. If I'm correct I think the max volume is 80 and when watching normal DVD's I have to put it on 40-45 and with Blu-Ray I keep it on 35-40. It was only like $220 to my door and got me in the game so it will work for now


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

ace24 said:


> No I ended up going cheap went with the VSX-920 which I bought in August of 2010. I know it has the ipod connection and believe it has the bluetooth option as well. I was on pioneers website earlier and it looks like the new version have the ipad option...don't think mine does. Being my first receiver its fine....probably doesn't push the wattage it says but the picture looks rather good and the sound is okay. If I'm correct I think the max volume is 80 and when watching normal DVD's I have to put it on 40-45 and with Blu-Ray I keep it on 35-40. It was only like $220 to my door and got me in the game so it will work for now


The 920 its a ok receiver with that price even better  , i had one but when the upgraditis bite , i made the jump on the 1125 because of pre-out ( 1120 in the US ) but since i am renewing my room with PJ and screen i have my eyes on the new Elite VSX - 53 , unless i find the SC-37 for the same price


----------

